# Tener un rollo / enrollarse



## Killin el MC Asesino

Bonjour!

¿Cómo se diría en francés tener un rollo con una persona?

En España un rollo es una relación de duración variable (puede ser una noche o un año) y puede tener sexo o no.

También me gustaría saber cómo decir "Anoche me enrollé (o me lié) con una chica"

Más de lo mismo, el hecho es el mismo, pero es el verbo. Es bastante coloquial, se admiten vulgaridades (pero como no tiene por qué tener sexo no me vale "J'ai baisé une meuf hier soir").

Merci!


----------



## silaya

Hum...si, "baisé" no es muy elegante!

Para "tener un rollo": 
- Sortir avec quelqu'un
- Avoir une relation
- Avoir une aventure avec qqn (que es probablemente la mejor traduccion)


Para "anoche me enrollé con una chica " Tienes:


Je suis sorti avec une fille = puede haber sexo o no
J'ai couché avec une fille = te acostate con ella

Familier:
Je me suis tapé une fille 
Je me suis fait une fille


----------



## Killin el MC Asesino

Merci, silaya!

Mais "je suis sorti avec qqn" implique que quelque chose a passé? C'est a dire, par example, vous avez embrassé la fille mais rien d'autre...

Je cherche une phrase que un gars de 11 ou 12 ans pourraît dire. Il ne dirais pas "J'ai baisé une fille", parce-que probablément il s'agit de 2 ou 3 bisoux et peut plus...

Et aussi une phrase que un gars de 20 pourraît dire... Ce sera la même, et l'écouteur ne devera pas deviner s'il y avait du sexe ou pas.

Je crois que "je me suis fait une fille" c'est très bien. Quelles choses implique la phrase?


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## silaya

Non, "se faire quelqu'un " n'implique pas forcément du sexe...je crois ! 

mais bon si c'est un garçon de 20 ans qui le dit on se doute qu'il y a peut être eu du sexe alors que si c'est un garçon de 11ans...non! 

Cela dit, je ne sais pas si les garçons de 11ans disent vraiment "je me suis fait une fille"... 

Les moeurs de cette tranche d'âge ne me sont pas très familières!


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

  Puedes consultar este hilo

À +
Pohana


----------



## Killin el MC Asesino

Haha, maintenant je ne sais plus que dire...


----------



## Pohana

Killin el MC Asesino said:


> En España un rollo es una relación de duración variable (puede ser una noche o un año) y puede tener sexo o no.



Bonjour:
En Venezuela utilizamos la expresión en el mismo modo: se trata más bien de tener una comunicación particular con otra persona cuya calidad es variable (y no implica ni excluye sexo, ni duración).  Por ejemplo, mi tía preferida y yo tenemos nuestro rollo o nuestro rollito (en  modo cariñoso). También podría decirse: anoche tuve un rollo de marca mayor con alguien, significa que tuvimos una discusión, o estar enrollado con una pareja o un amante, sea porque discuten o porque dependen mucho el uno del otro. O una pareja que se ha separado y mantiene una buena comunicación (con o sin sexo) uno dice: ellos tienen su rollo. Anoche tuve un rollito con fulano/fulana: hace referencia a un encuentro sexual.
A la fecha no conozco el equivalente en francés.

À +
Pohana


----------



## silaya

En francès, se puede decir "s'entendre bien avec quelqu'un" o "avoir une bonne relation avec quelqu'un".

Por ejemplo, "je m'entends très bien avec ma tante".

PAra alguien que hemos conocido durante una fiesta por ejemplo, pero sin que hubo nada fìsico, se puede decir "sympathiser avec quelqu'un". 
" J'ai bien sympathisé avec lui" o tambien "on s'est bien entendu".


----------



## Killin el MC Asesino

No no, no estoy hablando de algo así.

Los chavales de 12 años se van con una chica y dicen: Me enrollé con ella. Evidentemente no son más que 4 besos, pero lo consideramos un rollo. Puede durar 1 semana, 1 año o haberse quedado en una tarde, incluso se puede uno enrollar con 5 chicas.

Los chavales de 20 años se van con una chica y dicen: Me enrollé con ella. Pueden ser 4 besos, puede haber sexo... Y puede durar 1 semana, 1 año o haberse quedado en una tarde, incluso se puede uno enrollar con 5 chicas.

A lo que me refiero es que estoy buscando una palabra o una frase que tenga ese significado en francés, si yo digo "je m'ai fait 3 filles hier" significaría (según el enlace) que "me las he tirado" a las 3, pero eso no es lo que yo quiero decir. A lo mejor con una fueron dos besos y dos meneos, con otra fue un polvo y con otra otros 2 besos.

Supongo que tiene que haber una expresión como liarte con alguien, que no especifique qué has hecho con esa persona pero que implique que ha habido algo...


----------



## manniemu

Bonjour.
De tout ce qui a été dit ici ce qui se rapproche le plus de "enrollarse con..." c'est "sortir avec".
Moi je n'ai pas répondu plus tôt car je contais sur les jeunes pour te donner une traduction plus actuelle, si elle existe.
"Me enrollé con una chica": "je suis sorti avec une fille" ou "je sors avec une fille". Si tu utilises la première version en indiquant "hier", "hier soir" ou "la semaine dernière", il n'y a pas de raison de penser que c'est fini. Et cela signifie, comme tu le désires, aussi bien se donner la main, ou s'embrasser, que coucher avec elle.
Et contrairement à ce que dit Silaya, pour moi "se faire une fille" c'est obligatoirement avec sexe.
Une autre expression qu' utilisent les plus jeunes, c'est "avoir un petit copain ou une petite copine". Mais ce n'est pas exactement la traduction de ton expression.
Salut.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Buenas tardes Kilin,

Creo que sé lo que buscas, ¿podría ser "une (deux, trois ...) touche (s)?

Ej: ..hier soir j'ai fait deux touches... Lo puede decir tanto un niño como un adulto y es todavía más impreciso que el "me enrollé con" castellano, porque incluso oculta el sexo del touché ; )

En cualquier caso, mejor si esperas a que los nativos lean éste para ver su validez porque no estoy muy seguro.

Saludos,.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿Es que ya no se utiliza el _flirt_ en Francia ?


> CNTRL
> Relations affectives entre personnes de sexe opposé, dénuées de sentiment profond et *pouvant servir, mais pas nécessairement, de prélude à l'amour ou aux relations sexuelles.*


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## silaya

Si. Pero creo que flirt significa mas bien "drague". O sea que es mas bien un ligue.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

D'accord avec manniemu. "Sortir avec quelqu'un", c'est avoir une relation y compris avant d'avoir une relation sexuelle. Ça peut se dire quand on a 12 ans (je ne les ai plus...) ou quand on en a 20.

Si des garçons de 11 ans disent "Je me suis fait une meuf", il faut se poser des questions  et prévenir les parents , parce qu'il y a forcément une relation sexuelle. Sinon, ils friment ou ils ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent... en tout cas ils n'utilisent pas une expression appropriée  !

Flirt : un mec pourrait certainement dire "Hier, j'ai flirté avec une fille". Mais ça ferait un peu snob. Et cela ne signifierait pas forcément qu'il y a eu établissement d'une relation (c'est donc plutôt de la drague), sauf si on dit que le gars et la fille "flirtent ensemble".


----------



## Floora

Bonjour, 

Je rajoute que "sortir avec quelqu'un" peut aussi bien s'employer pour des amis/famille que pour un quelqu'un avec qui on couche ou avec qui on flirte. C'est souvent la personne dont on parle qui détermine la compréhension de l'interlocuteur. 
Si je dis "je suis sortie avec une copine/ ma mère / mes collègues de travail etc. hier soir" ou "en ce moment, je sors beaucoup avec mes amis, ma copine Emilie, etc." on comprend qu'on parle de faire des soirée, d'aller dans des bars ou au cinéma etc. 
Par contre, si on mentionne une personne qui peut potentiellement être un amant, on introduit une ambiguité dans la phrase. 

Il me semble que pour "avoir une/des relation(s)" c'est la même chose, et cela pourrait être une manière de traduire tout simplement ... mais un enfant ne dirait pas ça. 

Par contre, "je me suis tapé/fait qq1" c'est définitivement sexuel. Et "avoir une touche" c'est pour dire que quelqu'un a été réceptif à notre drague (en donnant son numéro de téléphone, en conversant longtemps, par le regard etc.) et semble disponible pour plus!


----------



## Paquita

Floora said:


> Et "avoir une touche" c'est pour dire que quelqu'un a été réceptif à notre drague (en donnant son numéro de téléphone, en conversant longtemps, par le regard etc.) et semble disponible pour plus!



Dans le même ordre d'idée : avoir un ticket avec.

Voir ici http://www.scribd.com/doc/18337077/dicozone (à la lettre T comme dans n'importe quel dictionnaire)


----------



## Killin el MC Asesino

Wow... ce n'est pas seulement l'expression que je cherchais, mais aussi des autres très interessantes... Avoir un ticket avec qqn... je n'aurais jamais imaginé...

Merci beaucoup a tous!

Je vais prendre "sortir avec qqn" comme la traduction plus proche; si bien il peut avoir des malentendus à cause de sa ambiguïté (avec la famille, copains, collegues, etc), je crois que c'est possible de dire "je suis sorti avec Marie" et il est impossible de dire si il y avait du sexe ou pas, si c'etais juste pour une nuit ou je sors maintenant avec elle... 

Merci beaucoup, une autre fois!

Maintenant il faut chercher en anglais... je crois qu'ils n'ont pas un mot comme celui-ci.


----------



## Nanon

Pour l'anglais, c'est un peu hors sujet ici, mais tu vas trouver ! Je vais te faciliter une toute petite partie de la recherche...


----------



## davidfgrande

Hola! en Bélgica he escuchado "s'enrouler avec qqn"' en un sentido, creo, parecido al castellano de "enrollarse con alguien". no sé si es una expresión habitual, si es un belgicismo, o siquiera si la comprendí bien. abrazos


----------

